# Pics of my Green Terror



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

Hes' all of 3 inches and has pretty good color for his size.
Hes' also pretty mean. He likes to snip at the others as they swim by.

View attachment 42204


View attachment 42205


View attachment 42206


View attachment 42207


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Colorul little Fella


----------



## iNfecTion (Aug 18, 2003)

Nice little girl


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

Great lookin GT he looks awesome.


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

thanks guys,

you sure it's a girl?


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

wow nice Xmas present. Call me stupid--but are those Ps in the back ground with your GT?


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Filo said:


> wow nice Xmas present. Call me stupid--but are those Ps in the back ground with your GT?
> [snapback]818274[/snapback]​


o.k Stupid.

I dont think they are, they look like Silver Dollars to me?


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

Yup, silver dollars and a couple tinfoil barbs


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

looks like a male to me







but it's still pretty young, could just be a colourful female too.


----------

